# Noob question about parts n performance.



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

If I wanted to drag race what parts should I have to be ready to replace because of damage done from racing or driving hard?

What kind of high performance oil should I use?

What engine and drivetrain parts should I expect to get damaged from racing down the track over and over.


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

Drag racing in a nearly stock car is a big killer of two main things and many little ones.

The primary things that will suffer increased wear are the clutch and tires (for obvious reasons). In addition, motor/tranny mounts, half shafts, CV joints and other driveline pieces are going to take a bit of a beating, and the internals of your engine and tranny are going to be stressed more too.

As for oil..............use a PAO Group IV full synthetic; Mobil 1, Amsoil, Redline, Royal Pruple etc............NOT a cracked Group III such as Castrol Syntec.


----------

